# Depth Finder wiring



## FISHING COP 623 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well my projects never stop. I'm trying to install a depth finder on the front of my G3. I've got the wires run from the console to the front, but I'm having extreme difficulty running the wires from the console to the rear to the batteries. 
There is a small channel that runs just under the rails to the rear of the boat. I've used an electrical "fish" tape to push/pull the wires through. I never seem to hit the right hole so the wires don't come out where they are supposed to.
Only complaint with the boat so far, is that all of the carpeted panels underneath and on the side of the console (that hide and run the wires and hoses) are rivited, so they can't easily be removed. 
I worked for two days (Sat & Sun. [missed tournament on Sun.]) working on getting those wires back there. Got real aggravated on Sun. afternoon and decided to drink a beer. Ok, several beers. 
Anyone have a solution? HELP


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry I cant help you with this one. I was lucky enough to find an extra set of wires running up the front. I guess they were there if the boat had a switch to lift the motor from the front like some fancy boats do. So I just used those. I would say get some beers, throw on some tunes and keep on trying till you get them to come through the hole.

Wait....Can you try running a tiny string the opposite way (from the rear of the boat to the console) and then tying them together and pulling them back to the rear of the boat?


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I did find some wires at the front for a trim switch (which I will install when it comes in) so the depth finder is up and running. I will eventually have the wires run directly to the battery, by someone more technically and mechanically gifted than me. But I'm hooked up and ready to fish.

Next week is Spring Break and I'm going to be on the water a bunch.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am not familiar with the G3, as I have a LOWE. 

I was able to pull the outside rubber rub rail. I then drilled through the hull into the rub-rail channel. We slipped the wire under the rub-rail all of the way to the front, and then drilled back into the hull under the rub rail. Except for the last 12 inches or fishing, it was an easy deal. 

I don't know if this will help you, but I hope so. regards, rich


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 15, 2011)

regardless of how, keep the transducer wire away from all other electrical wires or components. it will cause interference and many a headaches, trust me i learned the hard way....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 15, 2011)

Can you run a new PVC pipe to act a conduit?


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 16, 2011)

See if one of your wires have any play when pulled from either direction. If you have a wire that moves back and forth easily then use that as a pull string. Tie on all the needed wires plus either a string to pull the used wire back or a replacement for the used wire (easier option). Make sure you stagger the wires when you tie them on so your not trying to pull a huge ball through and tape them up so there are no snag points, you'll want to have it tapered starting as thin as possible. Have someone assist you. Pull with pull string (wire in this case) if it feels like its getting snagged don't pull harder. Have the other person pull it back a few inches then try again. Sometime that frees a snag. Good luck. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jay415 (Oct 16, 2011)

I just realized the OP is from 2007. I'm sure he doesn't have the problem anymore! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2011)

Jay415 said:


> I just realized the OP is from 2007. I'm sure he doesn't have the problem anymore! :lol:






#-o


----------



## richg99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ha Ha I just noticed that myself. Wonder how it popped up now?? thanks, R


----------



## redbug (Oct 16, 2011)

when the time comes use the wires you have hooked up now as a teather hook 2 sets of wire to these then pull the 4 wires back to the batteries


----------

